# Solved: Can't turn on Firewall



## Abriam26 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey,

I have Windows 8 for about 2 months now.
It works fine. But I have a problem; I can't turn on Windows Firewall.
It gives an errorcode: 0x80070424

Help me out please :s

Thanks in advance,
Abiram26


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And, you don't have another firewall or security suite, right?


----------



## Abriam26 (Jan 25, 2011)

@dai it costs money.

@terrynet yes..


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The included AV with Windows 8 is Windows defender
Windows defender on Windows 8, is an enhanced version of Microsoft Security Essentials, whereas on precious editions of Windows - Windows Defender was ONLY anti-spyware/adware

If your anti-virus includes a Firewall, or you use a separate 3rd party firewall, it may well prevent Windows firewall from running

Check for Any* Possible Third-Party Antivirus or Security Software* *Conflicts*
If you have one installed on your computer, make sure that the firewall protection of that software is disabled before enabling Windows Firewall. It is recommended that you only use one firewall program on your computer to avoid any confusion as to which software will function.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

sorry thought it was free

run

sfc /scannow

to check if a third party item has altered the system files


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On the evidence available it is that, as TerryNet asked



> And, you don't have another firewall or security suite, right?


and Abriam26 replied


> @terrynet yes..


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmmm; I thought "yes" meant "right" but I suppose it could have meant "wrong."


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Now you mention it, I am sure you could be right and I was wrong
I read it as YES he did.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

there is not enough in the reply to be certain what he is actually indicating


----------



## Abriam26 (Jan 25, 2011)

No, I don't have a anti-virus, malware scanner or anything like that.
I don't want Avast or something like that, because it's a one-year version.
I want a free good one


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Some of us are content with the firewall and Windows Defender (both included in Windows 8) for our firewall and anti-malware protection.

Inability to turn on the Windows firewall indicates, I think, three possibilities ...

a. some kind of system file trouble--try the SFC /SCANNOW advised by dai;

b. another firewall has turned it off, as described by Macboatmaster. Often OEMs install Norton or McAfee or another product;

c. you are infected; some malware turns off security applications to make their "work" easier.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

AND I do NOT in anyway mean this dis-respectfully, but on a previous topic you said



> I'm a bit of a computer tweaker.


and if you HAVE been tweaking 8, it may well be part of the problem

IMHO, it is possibly the least tolerant of tweaks, of any of the Windows OS.

It appears to me, from my little knowledge of it, that tweaks invariably, although they may appear to work OK, seem to cause problems. At the moment I am attributing this to the somewhat - as yet- unknown (at least by me) interaction and relationship between the many aspects of 8 which are new to us all.

*Please do as my colleague TerryNet has suggested*

*If that should not produce any result, please see this*
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/windows-firewall-from-start-to-finish

Then I suggest, trying the system admin account and see if it is ON in that account, or can be turned on.
To do that, open a cmd prompt with admin rights and type

*net user Administrator /active:yes*

key enter and you should receive confirmation that account is enabled.
Type
*exit*
key enter. cmd prompt will close.

Reboot computer and sign in to system admin account

CAUTION
This account is your failsafe to access the computer, if your account profile should be corrupted.
YOU MUST ENSURE you have Windows Defender enabled in that account and the Firewall.

If you cannot enable the firewall in that account.
Please close and shut down
Sign in with your own account
go back to cmd prompt and type the same cmd, but with the word NO, instead of YES

PLEASE indicate in your reply

1. The result of my colleagues suggestions

2. Is the Firewall enabled in the admin account OR can it at least be turned on in that account


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

referring to Macboatmaster's comment on "tweaking"
Have you, by chance, turned off the service.Worth a look! (Services.msc)


----------



## Abriam26 (Jan 25, 2011)

I didn't tweak with this computer (yet), since it is only 2/3 months old.
I only tweak with old computers.

I do have McAfee, (it came with this computer)
I don't use it at all. I don't have Norton.

After running sfc/scannow under admin privileges, I got this error message: ''Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them. [bla bla bla]"
There was a log too, in the windir/logs folder ( http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47988037/CBS.log ) -> it is uploaded to dropbox, because the logfile was too big for the attachment (3 MB), sorry for that.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

You stated earlier that you did not have a third party antivirus program?
What do you mean by *"I do have McAfee, (it came with this computer)
I don't use it at all."* If it is installed, then, whether you use it or not, it is the cause of your problem.


----------



## Abriam26 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well at first I didn't even know I had McAfee Security Scan Plus.
It is on my desktop. I never really paid attention to it.
I get some pop-ups (update pop-ups of it, but ignore them


----------



## Abriam26 (Jan 25, 2011)

What should I do with McAfee?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Uninstall it and run the McAfee Removal Tool.

Alternatively you can get it updated and configure it the way you desire and use it.


----------



## Abriam26 (Jan 25, 2011)

Firewall still can't be turned on


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

you have run the mcfee removal tool?

try a refresh

http://windows.microsoft.com/is-is/windows-8/restore-refresh-reset-pc

check the computer is not infected

http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/943214-everyone-must-read-before-posting.html


----------



## Abriam26 (Jan 25, 2011)

I did a refresh.
I thought it would only delete the Windows 8 Apps and reinstall them. But it included programs as well.

It is okay now however, the firewall thing


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

when you reinstall the programs and apps check the firewall is ok after reinstalling each one


----------



## Abriam26 (Jan 25, 2011)

Firewall is still working 
I do need an antivirus program too.
I would like to have a free/non-trial/non-demo good antivirus


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

IMHO and having used 8 for the last four months


> The included AV with Windows 8 is* Windows defender*
> Windows defender on Windows 8, is an enhanced version of Microsoft Security Essentials, whereas on precious editions of Windows - Windows Defender was ONLY anti-spyware/adware


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i also use win defender


----------



## Abriam26 (Jan 25, 2011)

So my computer is safe? I have Home Premium x64, it came with this computer.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Providing Windows Defender is ON - yes
it is regularly updated by Microsoft

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-8/windows-defender#1TC=t1


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

yes just check it is turned on


----------



## Abriam26 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have Windows Update off. Because people say that it makes the computer slow.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On Windows update there is a choice
1. Download and install
2. Download I will choose when to install and which to install
3. Notify me of updates I will choose when to download, which to download and install
4. OFF

You do NOT want the OFF.
Windows updates includes vital security updates and not being notified of them and installing them leaves your computer at severe risk
Indeed Windows Defender itself, IE, and many other aspects of the computers protection, including the Microsoft Malicious Software Removal tool, a new one of which is released every second Tuesday are VITAL to the security of your system

That is quite apart from any updates issued to remedy possible, glitches, problems etc for want of a better word.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I have Windows Update off. Because people say that it makes the computer slow.


It does use resources, of course, so in some cases it may noticeably impact performance. A good reason to select option (3) in Macboatmaster's post. I always use that option because I want an idea of what is happening (and when).


----------



## Abriam26 (Jan 25, 2011)

Macboatmaster said:


> 3. Notify me of updates I will choose when to download, which to download and install
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'll do this setting then.
> ...


----------

